

WikiLeaks now running on over 200 hosts around the world - zrail
http://wikileaks.ch/mirrors.html

======
cryptoz
Classic Streisand Effect.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect>

------
crad
I'd hate to think of the legal implications of hosting information the
government deems confidential, within the United States. I imagine there will
be some fallout over this for people mirroring in the US.

~~~
cristoperb
It's tempting because Wikileaks has wisely made it very easy to set up a
mirror:

<http://wikileaks.nl/mass-mirror.html>

I've contacted my VPS host for clarification on their terms of service
regarding such a mirror.

~~~
steveklabnik
If your host responds positively, please send me an email so that I can give
them my money, too.

~~~
cristoperb
They got back to me:
<https://forum.ramhost.us/bbs/viewtopic.php?pid=1363#p1363>

"In any case, your account wouldn't be suspended over it - we'd simply forward
you any takedown notices we might get as usual and give you ample time to
respond (you'd only get suspended if you ignored dmca or other takedown
notices)."

Very reasonable. So, feel free to give them your money :)
<[http://www.ramhost.us/?page=virtual-dedicated-
server>](http://www.ramhost.us/?page=virtual-dedicated-server>); (Great deals,
but not very many instances available).

~~~
wlievens
Not just a reasonable reply, but also quite timely for a hosting company.

------
euccastro
DDoS attack on censorship! :P

~~~
JulianMorrison
Distributed Donation of Service

------
tzury
I just found out, Julian was searching for Mirror servers ever since 2001

[http://marc.info/?l=cypherpunks&m=100320888124997&w=...](http://marc.info/?l=cypherpunks&m=100320888124997&w=2)

